# Odd Halloween costumes



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I got my hands on another group of great costumes, ready to inspire. I must warn you though that for sensitive viewers, ya might want to skip this. It shows a Hitler costume, 9-11 references, and some genital kind of costume. Just thought I'd let ya know....but it's all funny and I'm sure you'll enjoy.:googly: http://demonicious.com/20090626/weird-costumes/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Flaming Carrot costume kicks ass! Those are pretty good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, they had Spy vs Spy!


There were definitely some "eeewwww!' moments in that line-up


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

That one guy really needs a shave.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ok, the batmobil guy was cool, but some of these are just wrong!!!!! and who ever was the stupid idiot who came up with the two towers costumes was just unforgivable and so was the hitler costume. the halo guy was cool as was the mario and luigi. i liked those!


----------

